# Propranolol Success Story



## MarcoT123 (Nov 4, 2011)

Before I begin, I just want to give a thank-you to this website for allowing me to discover propranolol, leading me to triumph over my fear.

So here it goes. In high school, I loved presenting. I was that outgoing, popular kid. I remember doing 15 minute presentations and hearing the crowd say outloud, "wow that was really good". During my senior year I o'd on drugs which caused me to have my first panic attack in my life. For me, this is where my anxiety came from, because from that moment on, everytime I had a speedy heart, or any form of tremors, I had an instant panic attack. 2nd year university came and It was my turn to present. Thinking everything would be alright I went up there (even though I barely prepared). As I started speaking, those symptoms I rememembered from years prior all hit me. I was shaking, my heart was pounding, my vision changes, I became delirious, my thoughts were blurred. So I did what I could; I sat down. That's right I sat down after saying 2 sentences. Everyone was in shock and it was the worst moment in my life. I became depressed and humiliated to goto school. The next year saw me changing my schedule around classes that involved presentations. Thats when I saw this website, and discovered propranolol. I went to my doctor and he openly wrote me a script (even gave me some ativan). I was lucky that my next few presentations did not involve all group members to speak (I obviously chickened out, fearing the medication wouldn't work). Well, this past week I had 2 presentations that I had to do to graduate. The first was a group one and had me talking for about only a minute, it went amazing, but today was the true test;a 10minute presentation on my own. I didn't sleep at all last night, and was a nervous wreck this morning. I took 20mg 1 hour 1/2, and another 20mg 1 hour before the presentation. I also took 0.5mg of ativan. I was so ready to present I offered to go first. When I got up there, something was different. I wasn't shaking, my mind was clear, my heart was normal, I didn't even feel it. I finally could present again. The presentation went so well my Prof. even asked why I was so calm. This truly was my comeback day. Im glad for the rest of my life I don't have to no longer dodge presentations. If any of you struggle with the same problem I did, please look into propranolol; it change my life. My goal is to taper off the medication, but until then i'm just content to be able to present


----------

